# Buying euros



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Where is the best exchange rate to buy euros,I,m sure this is on here somewhere but can,t find it.

Lesley


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Post office are usually good, and you can exchange any surplus at the same rate when you come back. If you want a decent quantity try tesco finance on line, normally a better rate and no commission or delivery charge if you buy enough. 
But we tend to just have a few to start with, and get them out of a cash machine "over there" with the nationwide debit card. No charges for foreign cash withdrawals.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Lesley
We have just returned from Corfu, Greece. Before we left the UK we purchased Euros from M&S at a rate of 1.42. In Corfu most shops were changing pounds into Euros at 1.45, our purchases using the Nationwide debit card were at 1.47. As Mike has said take a few for starters and use the ATM's whilst away.


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Relying on ATMs in France and Spain do you get good rates only to be stung with fees for using the machines?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Jim

If they're the Cirrus machines, they shouldn't charge for withdrawals, but watch what your bank charges when you get back! That's why we said about the nationwide card.


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Buying Euros*

Hi Les,

I usually buy some Euros at the Post Office, I use my credit card whilst away as I get a better deal and don't need to carry so much cash about. As the others have said European cash machines give a good rate of exchange we had as much as 147 in Spain in February/March time.

Have a smashin trip, and you'll enjoy it better if you're worry free.

How's the retirement going? Love to Dave!

Rosemary xx


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for that,we have nationwide card so will use that,most of the banks are offering 1.40,so will look at Tesco site now.

Lesley


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Retirement is fantastic   ,we go to France on 9th June for 9 days wish it was longer but could,nt work it.

Dave is fine,sends his love Rosemary,have bought some euros from Tesco 1.42 so all set now,yippee just need some sun after being drowned at weekend in Wells.

Lesley


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

We have just bought Euros from Thomas Cook at 1.43. I always check at both Thomas Cook and Marks and Spencer. However, Thomas Cook will better Marks and Spencer if in same town. Also Thomas Cook will often make a special purchase and the last three times we have travelled they have been the best.

Teresa


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Use the same system as Bognormike, I usually have a "stocK" left over from a previous trip, and just replenish from Nationwide Debit Card whilst there.
Have always got a good rate of exchange, and use Nationwide credit card for purchases, fuel etc


Andrew


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Euros abroad*

Does the Nationwide 'credit' card have a no fee policy ? or is it just their debit card?

TonyP


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Euros abroad*



Frantone said:


> Does the Nationwide 'credit' card have a no fee policy ? or is it just their debit card?
> 
> TonyP


Tony,

I think it's just the debit card, but don't use the CC. so can't be sure.


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Euros abroad...Nationwide*

Mike
Thanks for the reply.
I've just checked the Nationwide site and they say 'commission free use abroad' on the credit cards (Classic, Gold and Comic relief). So I think I'll apply for one just to use when 'en France'!
TonyP


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Euros abroad*



Frantone said:


> Does the Nationwide 'credit' card have a no fee policy ? or is it just their debit card?
> 
> TonyP


Yes, I believe the credit card is commision free for purchases, but you would still pay a fee for obtaining cash.

Andrew


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

You are getting better rates than Ican get.
Just got Euros at 1.4130 from Thompsons 

My usual place is closed today and they do 1.423 today.

Karl


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

We usually buy at the PO no commission. Don't have a Nationwide, just Coop/RSPB Visa and HSBC Switch/Cirrus and never had problems. Haven't a clue what the exchange is yet at PO as will be buying next Thursday.


----------



## Sport-Pics (Jan 28, 2007)

The girls a work reckon M&S give the best deal (on Euros) - Really  

Rusty


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rates*

Hi

www.travelex.co.uk - buy online and the rates are the best I can see anywhere, with the exception of the Nationwide debit card used in an overseas ATM.

Russell


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

You should check out e-bay some idiots are only getting 1.25 and paying postage on top were are there brains, or is this a sophisticated money laundering scam :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just a quick caveat, whatever you do - don't be tempted to pay for your euros in UK with a CREDIT card, this is classed as a cash transaction and you will be charged a cash transaction fee - even with a Nationwide CREDIT card. 
Use a Debit card instead.

pete


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thank Pete you just saved me a load of greif, I was thinking of doing the online application but thats a credit card?so how does one go about opening a Nationwide a/c and getting a debit card (ive never had one)
Geo


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Nationwide web site, click on current account, you have to open a current account to get a debit card 
http://www.nationwide.co.uk/default.htm


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> so how does one go about opening a Nationwide a/c and getting a debit card (ive never had one)


I just went into our local Nationwide with 2 forms of identity and asked to open an account, just like that. You'll get your debit cards about a week or so later. Then bung enough money in to cover your holiday spending before you go away.

pete


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

We always use a front-loaded Nationwide Debit Card and it's worked extremely well - especially this year in New Zealand! No fees.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Scuse my ignorance Norm but what's a front loaded card??

pete


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry - I meant a card which has been pre-loaded with funds so that they can be withdrawn incrementally via a debit card.

(As opposed to the credit-card arrangement where funds are paid back retrospectively, and penal charge and interest rates are levied for withdrawing cash.)

With the Nationwide current account/debit card, no commission fees are charged for withdrawing cash or paying for goods. So all that's left to worry about is the exchange rate applied to the transaction.

www.MoneySupermarket.com has made comparisons of the different banks' arrangements for accessing cash whilst abroad and reckons that it is one of the least costly ways to access your cash abroad.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Norm, no doubt mine will be taking a bit of a bashing this year if SHMBO gets hold of it. I'll have to make sure its adequately 'front loaded' 

pete


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

hi Lesley. A week or so ago we were getting 1.465 with the Nationwide debit card in France. only problem with the debit card is making sure you have enough in the flexicount to cover it.
Have a good trip Sid.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Of course penny-pinching is not the only option. If we can afford to take a motorhome abroad, in the process of doing so, or preparing to, we can surely afford to make our dosh do a some small amount of good for a good cause or two.

In between being a total skinflint and _avoidably_ giving support to big fat banks and building societies we can choose to patronise / support the good old Post Office, for example, (on the whole it's still a ruddy marvellous institution), and / or use a credit card which benefits some worthwhile organisation. I'm reluctant to pay extra on cash withdrawals when using my Nationwide _credit _card, but it cheers me up to think that somewhere along the line Comic Relief is making something good out of my ability to "waste" money.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

I always walk around comparing exchange rates in Cardiff and do a search on the net. Every time, it has been Marks and Spencers which gives the best rate.

Remember to buy with cash though everyone otherwise you are charged over the counter.

Will look into Nationwide now too.

Chris


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I have been with Nationwide (debit card) for a good few years now, and when abroad have always checked the rate I received from the ATM against what you receive locally for cash on that day.
Nationwide (ATM) rate has always been as good if not better than cash, on top of this the account pays 4.25% interest.

Chas.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Post Offices need our support. I got 1.4026 today in Southampton. It was very quick, 5 mins left on parking and got to see police action next door. 

Used our bank debit card as SWMBO's redundancy cheque went in heh heh!


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Buying Euros!!! I would have thought dazzer would have hijacked this thread by now  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

chrisgog said:


> Remember to buy with cash though everyone otherwise you are charged over the counter............
> Chris


This is partly why I'm so keen on the Post Office, the staff at our main "big" city Post Office remind us about buying with cash and then on a debit card transaction they provide the cash in sterling then convert it into euros, etc. I suppose that in failing to rip us off they're probably providing too good a service.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi all, 

Just bought mine from Tesco finance,using my Tesco credit card.They are doing special offer.No cash advance fee,no interest for up to 56 days,no commission, at an exchange rate of 1.424.Free delivery. 

Tony.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

http://www.tescopoly.org/


----------

